# How to become a hypnotherapist in USA?



## toxinforme (Apr 23, 2004)

Please let me know the credible hypnotherapy institutions in USA. Is that profession allowed only to the medical doctors and nurses?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

American Council of Hypnotist ExaminersGlendale, CA818-242-5378www.sonic.net/hypno/ache.htmlThe American Institute of HypnotherapySanta Ana, CA714-261-6400The American Society of Clinical HypnosisDes Plaines, IL708-297-3317www.asch.netInternational Medical and Dental Hypnotherapy AssociationInternational HeadquartersRed Oak, MI800-257-5467 or local: 248-549-5594www.infinityinst.comMilton H. Erickson FoundationPhoenix, AZ602-956-6196www.erickson-foundation.orgIn addition, you might check individual universities and medical schools; however, the profession is not limited only to the medical profession of doctors, nurses, or psychologists, but credible hypnotherapists must have certification and training. The above links will give you more information.


----------



## toxinforme (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Anyone can study hypnotherapy and go into business as a hypnotherapist. In fact, you can get a certificate after a 3 day workshop. This is a good reason to check the credentials of your hypnotherapist. AZ


----------

